# My DIY glass aquarium lids



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

so after trying to make the weird sliding glass tops work that came with my 125 Gallon i said screw it and made one myself.

here is a crappy mspaint i did right quick to kinda show the design.

the 3 rectangles "A" are braces that i siliconed into place in the tank trim.

the 2 smaller squares "B" on the ends are not the full depth of the tank to have room for my 2 filters and heaters on either end.

and the 2 larger squares "C" are full depth and go front to back.

the squares are "free floating" and just sit on top of the braces "A". I will be adding small handles to each of the "C" squares to make it a bit easier to move them for feeding and maintenance and such. Now my tank temp has actually started to rise above 70 degrees. to the 77 i have it set for.










Here are the actual pics with the glass in place on my tank. the gaps between the glass on the braces are fine because the glass is sitting on each other flush and dont allow air flow.




























all of this i did myself at my work with laminated glass.
let me know what you think.
Brad


----------



## BettaBeats (Jan 14, 2010)

that looks really nice! It gave me a few ideas for how I am going to make my lid.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks really great!
if you can...drill a small hole on glass "b" for easy feeding and as a grip for your finger for removal of glass ...2" hole?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

You can silicone marbles onto the lids for handles. Two together make a very good grip.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

peterpd99 - drilling is very very very difficult with laminated glass and basically out of the question.

BillD - that's kind of what im doing. all 4 pieces will have a "handle" (like a kitchen cabinet handle) epoxied on for easy removal.

hopefully ill get it done next week and will post some more pics up.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Does epoxy stick to glass? I have found it is questionable even with some plastics.


----------



## 4rdguy (Nov 27, 2010)

when you use the correct stuff yes. i work in a glass shop and will be using the same epoxies that we use to put rear view mirrors onto windshields. So i really dont have to worry about that


----------

